# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  PHP - Faqe me skripte falas

## besi05

Besoj se ka shume te interesuar per scripte php qe mendojne te realizojne faqe webi.Le te sherbeje kjo teme per te gjetur free php scripts

----------


## alditirona

prsh beso ...

hajt se po filloj une i pari...
KJO FAQJA KETU te ofron nje CMS te vogel dhe te thjesht per fillestaret per te perfituar nga scripti.

----------

